# SA: WL 9/6/2014



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

Here's a report I wrote for a more local forum. There a bit of irrelevance in the middle about LB fishos, please bear with it or just enjoy the photos.

Thien

Full day, around 8 bream on steroids caught, a PB smashed and all fish released kicking.

The full report:

This time, it was a Bower road launch, I was thinking maybe the gate would be open and hence more activity there. I was wrong. But, within 1 minute there was a solid take and was onto a nice bream. Hehehehe, this is going to be a great day...'










There must of been a school of them as there wasn't any visible structure. Couldn't find them again and started to move towards Trimmer Parade.










For all the pontoons leading up to the bridge that links the island, I did not wet a lure as these pontoons are always dead and are a waste of time.

Similar to the last report, the success started near that inlet (below), where I found a very large quantity of bream under pontoons.










Big take at one of those pontoons. Ohh my god I thought I was going to lose. I could feel the leader rubbing on the pontoons. I really pushed the Black Arrow (rod) to its' limits as one strong pull of the rod and she turned around and was now in the open. I see tens of Bream just behind her, and as soon as the net went into the water they ran off. She was massive, both in length and width. Definitely made the kilo mark. Turns out she was 35 ttf (37cm in full). Previous PB is long gone. I even took a selfie with her.








NOICE!

















Strange thing was as I was dehooking her, Bream started moving towards my yak and just stared at me. I was confused, but I figured it out that they wanted their friend back (Bream have feelings?/Sense distress of their own kind?). Then she fights back and gets a hook stuck into my thigh. Barb was crushed so all good. She went back, she proved to be valuable to the system and my parents don't like eating bream anyway.










I sent a text to my mate and told about the fish I and he was on the water an hour later. He was using bait, again. We went to the trimmer pump and it was dead. The pump was open 2 hours early. I could see the where the bream hold when the pump opens. LB anglers read this: Use a heavier sinker than usual (water is very deep + pump current), cast just to left of the walls and wait. Some of you may already know this but it's good to have confirmation that they are there.








We moved to the east side of Delfin Island. There was nothing up until the curve in the lake.








Here is a image showing how I covered the area where caught bream.









Just paddling with you lure out, it's that simple. The special pontoon that is marked differentially had at least 20 bream holding underneath it. They made the loudest splash when I went past it. I was wondering how I got sprayed.

Seriously, the initial run of every fish I caught today was insane. I struggled to have a grip on my rod on some occasions. Here's the rest of fishy photos. Oh, I forgot to add the fish where caught with rapala lures again, specifically the X-Rap Deep and ol' faithful shad rap.


































My mate got a grand total of 1 undersized bream and lost a most likely undersized fish too. He still doesn't get that lures are way better. I outfished him 8:1.

As I was making it back to launch point, caught some more bream on high speed troll with the X-Rap. I wasn't near pontoons either, these guys where hungry. They fought no less than the rest of the fish.

















Yak was on top of the car by 4:45. I have never, ever been so sore before. I had a protein shake when I got home though, which was great. Got something out of the day.

Hoped you liked it. I will be out again soon.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That's a great report. Very informative and piccy.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

I reckon you got more than something out of the day, you did pretty well, not to mention a detailed report. Good reminder too about crushing the barbs on trebles if you are using them.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yet again youve given us a fantastic read....two trip reports and already you are matching it with regular contributors  
absolute quality. ....I hope you are anjoying it here......kudos. ;-)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done mate!

Great report, and juicy pictures.

Keep up the good work

Cheers andybear


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Its been said before. .. but great report. I reckon you will have a few out try to match your success.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Geoffw said:


> Its been said before. .. but great report. I reckon you will have a few out try to match your success.


Went out and beat it today with a dozen in three hours :lol:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> [quotef="Geoffw"]Its been said before. .. but great report. I reckon you will have a few out try to match your success.


Went out and beat it today with a dozen in three hours :lol:[/quote]
On west lakes????


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Geoffw said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > [quotef="Geoffw"]Its been said before. .. but great report. I reckon you will have a few out try to match your success.
> ...


On west lakes????[/quote]

Now ya just being picky ;-)


----------



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

Cheers all for the comments.



RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> > Its been said before. .. but great report. I reckon you will have a few out try to match your success.
> ...


Rhubarb, lets have a WL fish off one day. Lures only. 6 hours. Go. 8) 
That would be the best thing ever. Would be my first competition. Kinda.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

MiSCrEANT said:


> Rhubarb, lets have a WL fish off one day. Lures only. 6 hours. Go. 8)
> That would be the best thing ever. Would be my first competition. Kinda.


As I said in my latest trip report - I leave my yak and fishing gear in Tas when I return to SA so I can concentrate on work.
How about you come to Tas for a fish-off in the Scamander River ;-)


----------



## MiSCrEANT (May 13, 2014)

Ahh I now I understand.
Well, that goes for anyone that yaks WL. I'm game for a challenge.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent report with great pics. Welldone.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Went out and beat it today with a dozen in three hours :lol:


And that's a not so great report.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Zed said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Went out and beat it today with a dozen in three hours :lol:
> ...


Is that a criticism of my trip report or that I caught so many - all were released


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > RhubarbTheYeti said:
> ...


As they go, definitely the former.


----------

